# Indoor World Trials vs. Iowa Pro-am



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

Looks like the 2009 Iowa Pro Am and the 2009 Indoor World Trials are both on the same weekend and both in Iowa. Seems like a major conflict for Pros and amatuers interested in both! Am I reading the dates/places correctly? I'll post this in the NAA forum too.


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

More info here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=760153


----------



## giddyup (Apr 22, 2004)

*Per the NAA*

2009 World Indoor Team Trials Moved to January 2-4

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 17, 2008
COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. – Based on the conflict of the organizing committee for the World Indoor Team Trials in Dubuque, Iowa with the Iowa Pro/Am, the World Indoor Team Trials has been moved to
January 2-4, 2009.

The organizing committee was able to secure the same facility and will receive full support of the Iowa State Archery Association and the Des Moines JOAD club.

We appreciate the flexibility of the organizing committee and athletes as we have worked to avoid any interference with the Iowa Pro/Am.


----------

